# Télécommander Apple TV avec iPhone



## napalmatt (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Peut-on télécommander une Apple TV avec un iPhone ?

Si oui, j'imagine que les deux doivent être connectés au même réseau sans fil ; mais admettons que l'Apple TV soit connectée en filaire sur le réseau, est-ce que l'on peut toujours la commander via l'iPhone ?

Sinon, un nouveau modèle de l'Apple TV est-il dans les tuyaux ?

Merci de vos retours
z


----------



## napalmatt (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Après quelques recherches, je me réponds, ça m'apprendra à tourner 7 fois mon clavier sur google avant de poser une question.

Donc oui on peut télécommander une Apple TV via un iPhone. Que ce soit en WiFi ou filaire pour l'Apple TV, ça ne changera rien, de toute façon, les informations passent via le routeur.


----------

